# FluffyAudio - Jazz Drums - Brushes - Introductory Price till May 10th



## paoling (Apr 28, 2021)

Hello everyone,
we are pleased to announce the release of our *Jazz Drums - Brushes* library!

After “*Simple Jazz – Bass*” and “*Scoring Piano*”, we've naturally desired to sample the missing instrument of the classical jazz trio: *the Drums*.
Jazz Drums - Brushes features an innovative MIDI Player with 35 Grooves included and plenty of customizable options over the sound of the instrument.











7.3 GB .ncw compressed sample pool
*Real brush sweeping motions*
113 articulations
10 mix presets
35 MIDI Grooves
Customizable mapping
*HiHat Open Control* and *Snare Brushing Speed* engines
Complete control over *microphones bleed*
Customizable *output routing*
4 bands EQ




As usual we strived to keep the price low and hence you can buy the library for *59$/€* (instead of *79$/€*) until May, 10th.


https://www.fluffyaudio.com/shop/jazz-drums-brushes/


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 28, 2021)

Congratulations guys!!


----------



## GingerMaestro (Apr 28, 2021)

This sounds great...instabuy ! Do you think you might consider doing a stick version along the same lines ? Excited to have a play around with this ?


----------



## axb312 (Apr 28, 2021)

Nice


----------



## pulsedownloader (Apr 28, 2021)

Sounds beautiful


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 28, 2021)

Hi @paoling ,

This is very useful library ! 

Thanks for making it, and Congratulations.

At $59. I'm very tempted to get these, especially since I don't have any brushed drum kits in my drum library collection. I don't write Jazz music, but will surely be able to use them in a more orchestral setting, could be a bit Jazzy sounding, or even for special orchestral moods that need a more laid back rhythm track.

Here are two soundtrack tracks I love, that use brushed drums.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 28, 2021)

May be best jazz brush lib yet, for pianist/keyboardist without decent drum/perc chops. 
Only thing desired is larger groove preset list.


----------



## artomatic (Apr 28, 2021)

Very nice indeed! I needed this.


----------



## paoling (Apr 28, 2021)

GingerMaestro said:


> This sounds great...instabuy ! Do you think you might consider doing a stick version along the same lines ? Excited to have a play around with this ?


Thank you! We'll think about that. Something that I'm quite proud is the overall GUI layout that's very compact and legible (it is a bit inspired by Logic Pro ). 
And I think that this kind of layout could easily be used for other drum kits/percussion libraries, etc..


----------



## paoling (Apr 28, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> May be best jazz brush lib yet, for pianist/keyboardist without decent drum/perc chops.
> Only thing desired is larger groove preset list.


Yep. I am also unable to play drums with a keyboard. That's why we did the player, Yamaha PSR Style (my first keyboard when I was 18). But this release made me purchase a Maschine and learn fingerdrumming which is super fun.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 28, 2021)

Ha ! 👍🏻 Have 8 Pads on M-Audio Axiom Pro 61 Keyboard Controller  
Keep looking at Maschine and who knows ??


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 28, 2021)

Sounds good. Is there a midi export function?


----------



## paoling (Apr 28, 2021)

Rob Elliott said:


> Sounds good. Is there a midi export function


Not directly from the GUI. But instead you can grab the Midi for the rhythm from its folder, load its custom mapping in the instrument and then do whatever you want with it with your DAW. The reason why it is not in the instrument is because the MIDI Player doesn't just play a single loop that you can export as you wish, but it loads a MIDI file that has all the variations/fills/intros in it (that you can cut and paste as you wish in your DAW.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 28, 2021)

paoling said:


> Not directly from the GUI. But instead you can grab the Midi for the rhythm from its folder, load its custom mapping in the instrument and then do whatever you want with it with your DAW. The reason why it is not in the instrument is because the MIDI Player doesn't just play a single loop that you can export as you wish, but it loads a MIDI file that has all the variations/fills/intros in it (that you can cut and paste as you wish in your DAW.


Ok - I think I get the approach. Thanks.


----------



## dbudimir (Apr 28, 2021)

Really great library!! As a jazz guy this was an instant buy. Thanks for your hard work!!


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 28, 2021)

Some orchestral flavored demos of these brushed drums would have been nice to listen to, not just pure jazz/guitar.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 28, 2021)

OK. Purchased 

This is a very useful library. 

Funny, I was checking if I had any good Brushed Drumkit libraries, I even have CinePerc Pro, which I thought has everything, but it doesn't have a brushed drum kit. 

One of the drum kits that came with Kontakt 6, the Abbey Road 50's kit has some brushed sounds that I was able to detect in the upper range of the keyboard, but nothing compared to this Jazz-Drums Brushes Fluffy Audio Library. So, even Native Instruments ignored this important detail, (Brushed Drum Kits) !

Thanks @paoling , Fluffy Audio for making this library.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## moon (Apr 28, 2021)

Could we perhaps get a sample of the range of the sweep speed?


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 28, 2021)

Oh.. I also purchased another Brushed Drum Kit, from another developer, but I won't mention who on this commercial thread. I think having these two Brushed Drum Kit libraries should keep me happy for quite a while with brushed kits.


----------



## EasterIslandStatue (Apr 29, 2021)

This sounds really nice... does anyone here have both this and Soniccouture's Moon Kits in their library to possibly perform some kind of comparison between the two please?


----------



## Jotto (Apr 29, 2021)

Does it work with free K player?


----------



## Heizenhaus (Apr 29, 2021)

Jotto said:


> Does it work with free K player?








...it's on the product page.


----------



## ReelToLogic (Apr 29, 2021)

This sounds great! I always program my own drums, so don't need the MIDI loops/player function. It wasn't clear from the video - how easy is it to map all instruments and articulations across the keyboard and know what is assigned to each key?


----------



## paoling (Apr 29, 2021)

ReelToLogic said:


> This sounds great! I always program my own drums, so don't need the MIDI loops/player function. It wasn't clear from the video - how easy is it to map all instruments and articulations across the keyboard and know what is assigned to each key?


It is easy. Look at the manual, you can find it in the webpage. Basically you can bring out a window where the keyboard is displayed. Then you can select a key and assign it to a sound (piece of drum and articulation). You can also have a custom velocity curve per key and tune the key differently.


----------



## mohsohsenshi (Apr 29, 2021)

Nice sound!
I'll consider it for my next Bossa song in the month of May.
Little question out of subject: which strings library is used in the walkthrough demo song?


----------



## paoling (Apr 29, 2021)

Venice Modern Strings, with a ton of slurred legato


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 29, 2021)

paoling said:


> It is easy. Look at the manual, you can find it in the webpage. Basically you can bring out a window where the keyboard is displayed. Then you can select a key and assign it to a sound (piece of drum and articulation). You can also have a custom velocity curve per key and tune the key differently.


going back to earlier post ..... respect other future interests ( sticks ), but this Brush Lib is so needed !

_Hope you consider ongoing Expansions ..... different genres, other cool enhancements that Fluffy can do so well !! _🙏


----------



## MtB1 (Apr 30, 2021)

I am looking for some more information about the snare brushing speed parameter. Is it adjustable via cc or any other controlling source? Are there any audio examples?
For me this is a very interesting thing, which I haven't seen before in any other drum library. Unfortunately, the website doesn't give that much information or files for listening.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 30, 2021)

MtB1 said:


> I am looking for some more information about the snare brushing speed parameter. Is it adjustable via cc or any other controlling source? Are there any audio examples?
> For me this is a very interesting thing, which I haven't seen before in any other drum library. Unfortunately, the website doesn't give that much information or files for listening.


Hi @MtB1 ,

I'm going to install this library later today, and begin discovering it in detail.

I will post about the brushing speed parameter you are interested in knowing more about, most likely tomorrow.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## MtB1 (Apr 30, 2021)

Thanks so much @muziksculp, looking forward to reading your comments.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 30, 2021)

MtB1 said:


> Thanks so much @muziksculp, looking forward to reading your comments.


Sure, my pleasure


----------



## muziksculp (May 1, 2021)

Hi,

Here is a video I made showing in more detail how to use the Snare 'Brush Speed', and Hi Hat 'Open Amount Control' Faders . Hope this is helpful.




Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## MtB1 (May 2, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here is a video I made showing in more detail how to use the Snare 'Brush Speed', and Hi Hat 'Open Amount Control' Faders . Hope this is helpful.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing. 
This is really helpful, as on the website these parameters are not explained in detail (or I did not find it). Now I have to decide if I really need this. At the moment I'm using Straight Ahead Samples Brushes & Mallets which is really good in terms of sound and groove (especially when it comes to really slow ballad grooves), but it seems to be not as flexible as the Fluffy one here.


----------



## sostenuto (May 2, 2021)

Good to see this additional lib. Would be great to have trial/demo ! $163. right now @ Loot Audio, and YT video not so good .....  Will revisit after using Fluffy - Jazz Drums _ Brushes for a bit.

_Oops ... COMMERCIAL Thread .... sorry!_


----------



## Wolf68 (May 3, 2021)

Sounds great! But...is this more a lick / midi file library, or are the brush articulations also good to be played by keys or pads? how many brush articulations on the snare are sampled?


----------



## paoling (May 3, 2021)

113 articulations which are impossible to map all at once in the same instrument. Most of them are for the Snare (due to the brushing, and various kind hits) and for the Hi-Hats (sampled in different opening amounts).
We'll try to report a detailed list later


----------



## paoling (May 3, 2021)

Here's the entire articulation list


ARTICULATIONS LIST

SNARE ARTICULATIONS


Colors – RattleSnake 1
Colors – RattleSnake 2 (looped)
Hits – Right Hand
Hits – Left Hand
Hits – Right Hand - Stopped
Hits – Left Hand - Stopped
Hits - Rimshot - Right Hand
Hits - Rimshot – Left Hand
Hits - Rimshot (Brush on Edge)
Hits - Rimshot (Strong Hits)
Hits - Rimshot Right (Brush+Stick)
Hits - Rimshot Left (Brush+Stick)
Hits - Rimshot Right (Stick Only)
Hits - Rimshot Left (Stick Only)
Hits + Brushing
Hits + Brushing Fast
Brushing - Slow - Circle - Two Hands
Brushing - Slow - Circle – Right Hand
Brushing - Slow - Circle – Left Hand
Brushing - Slow – Short – Right Hand
Brushing - Slow - Short – Left Hand
Brushing - Slow – Medium – Right Hand
Brushing - Slow - Medium – Left Hand
Brushing - Slow - Long – Right Hand
Brushing - Slow - Long – Left Hand
Brushing - Normal - Circle - Two Hands
Brushing - Normal - Circle – Right Hand
Brushing - Normal - Circle – Left Hand
Brushing - Normal – Short – Right Hand
Brushing - Normal – Medium – Right Hand
Brushing - Normal - Long – Right Hand
Brushing - Fast - Circle - Two Hands
Brushing - Fast - Circle – Right Hand
Brushing - Fast - Circle – Left Hand
Brushing - Fast – Short – Right Hand
Brushing - Fast - Short – Left Hand
Brushing - Fast – Medium – Right Hand
Brushing - Fast - Medium – Left Hand
Brushing - Fast - Long – Right Hand
Brushing - Fast - Long – Left Hand
Brushing - Very Fast - Circle - Two Hands
Brushing - Very Fast - Circle – Right Hand
Brushing - Very Fast - Circle – Left Hand
Brushing - Very Fast – Short – Right Hand
Brushing - Very Fast - Short – Left Hand
Brushing - Very Fast – Medium – Right Hand
Brushing - Very Fast - Medium – Left Hand
Brushing - Very Fast - Long – Right Hand
Brushing - Very Fast - Long – Left Hand
Brushing - Speed Control - Circle - Two Hands
Brushing - Speed Control - Circle – Right Hand
Brushing - Speed Control - Circle – Left Hand
Brushing - Speed Control – Short – Right Hand
Brushing - Speed Control - Short – Left Hand
Brushing - Speed Control – Medium – Right Hand
Brushing - Speed Control - Medium – Left Hand
Brushing - Speed Control - Long – Right Hand
Brushing - Speed Control - Long – Left Hand


KICK ARTICULATIONS


Tight - Normal
Tight - Sforzando
Loose - Normal
Loose - Sforzando

HIHAT ARTICULATIONS


Hits - Open Control - Edge
Hits - Open Control - Center
Pedal - Open Control - Closing/Release
Pedal - Open Control - Closing
Hits - Closed - Edge
Hits - Closed - Bell
Hits - Closed - Center
Hits - Open - Edge
Hits - Open - Bell
Hits - Open - Center
Hits - Half Open - Edge
Hits - Half Open - Bell
Hits - Half Open - Center
Hits - Almost Closed - Edge
Hits - Almost Closed - Bell
Hits - Almost Closed - Center
Hits - Almost Closed - Rimshot (with stick side)
Pedal - Half Open - Closing Release
Pedal - Half Open - Close
Pedal - Half Open - Stroke
Pedal - Half Open - Loud Stroke
Pedal - Open - Closing Release 
Pedal - Open - Close 
Pedal - Open - Stroke 
Pedal - Open - Loud stroke 
Pedal - Almost Close - Closing Release
Pedal - Almost Close - Close
Pedal - Almost Close - Stroke
Pedal - Almost Close - Loud Stroke
Effects - Rattle

TOM ARTICULATIONS


Hits - Right Hand
Hits - Left Hand
Rimshot - Right Hand
Rimshot - Left Hand
Effects – Rattle

FLOOR TOM ARTICULATIONS


Hits - Right Hand
Hits - Left Hand
Rimshot - Right Hand
Rimshot - Left Hand
Effects – Rattle

RIDE ARTICULATIONS


Hits – Border
Hits – Bell
Effects Rattle
Effects – Swish
Effects – Swish 2
Effects - Sidehit

CRASH ARTICULATIONS


Hits – Border
Effects – Swish
Effects – Scratching

SIZZLE ARTICULATIONS


Hits – Border
Hits – Bell
Effects - Sidehit


----------



## paoling (May 3, 2021)

Every articulation has a different number of velocity layers/round Robins


----------



## ReelToLogic (May 3, 2021)

paoling said:


> Hello everyone,
> we are pleased to announce the release of our *Jazz Drums - Brushes* library!
> 
> As usual we strived to keep the price low and hence you can buy the library for *59$/€* (instead of *79$/€*) until May, 10th.
> ...


I just went to purchase this, and although the main page at Fluffy Audio says "Intro Sale till May 10th", the price on the product page is $79, not the $59 price listed in this thread. I don't see a discount code either in this thread or on the website. Am I missing something?


----------



## paoling (May 3, 2021)

ReelToLogic said:


> I just went to purchase this, and although the main page at Fluffy Audio says "Intro Sale till May 10th", the price on the product page is $79, not the $59 price listed in this thread. I don't see a discount code either in this thread or on the website. Am I missing something?


Yes, that I'm stupid :D Thank you for pointing it out!
Fixed now.


----------



## chlady (May 4, 2021)

thanks for fixing that .


----------



## Dzjang (Oct 2, 2021)

I loved Fluffy Audio for the Simple Jazz Bass, my favourite double bass. Having bought the Jazz drums Brushes, I got so disappointed. 
while the sound is good, it is lacking in two important ways.

1.No rim or side click (important for bossa or intros or for soul inflected playing) Midi note 37 if I am right.

2. No sticks on the Ride cymbal, which most brushes players use when they need some drive from the cymbals. Or, alternatively, they use the handle of the brushes to have a snappier Ride sound.

all in all, if you want to use it to replace other drum parts, done with GM maps, it doesn’t work well and makes your parts sound weird.

It sounds nice if you disregard the obvious problems, that’s for sure. But, for my purposes, it doesn’t have the possibilities or the flexibility of the Abbey Road brush kits by Native.

i regret having bought it. Should have looked more closely to the included articulations.


----------



## axb312 (Jul 5, 2022)

paoling said:


> Every articulation has a different number of velocity layers/round Robins


How many dynamic layers/ RRs do the articulations have on average?


----------

